# Tree worker falls 35 feet, critical condition



## Chezenbred (Nov 6, 2008)

Local to me, so I thought I'd post it here. 

http://www.journalinquirer.com/articles/2008/11/06/towns/ellington/doc4912fedbd762e384183576.txt


----------



## sharkfin12us (Nov 6, 2008)

*sorry to hear about tha6 man*



TreeCo said:


> Ellington tree-cutter who fell 35 feet remains in critical condition, sister says
> By Connie Yan
> Journal Inquirer
> Published: Thursday, November 6, 2008 9:29 AM EST
> ...


It can happen to any of us.Keep our prayers for him and his family god speed


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds pretty rough, especially the part about catching MRSA after he got to the hospital. You're supposed to go to the hospital to get better, not to catch new bugs you didn't have until you got carried in.

My understanding it that you are more likely to catch that stuff in the hospital than anywhere else.


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 6, 2008)

Sad, prayers for the family. Hope the folks that are out there free climbing are reading these threads.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 8, 2008)

I have printed this story, and I am posting it in a prominent place at my shop. I have some people working for me that could benefit from paying more attention to the message this sad tale delivers.

That "30 years of experience" almost says it all: safety rules are not just for the novices.


----------



## Bermie (Nov 11, 2008)

Bad news, especially the hospital infections, its bad enough already - prayers are sent for his recovery.

I noted with interest the sentence in red, (paraphrased) 'fell when he repositioned his climbing system'...do we infer no second tie in or did his krab not engage, or what? What a reality check folks.

I will add something here, 

A few weeks ago a guy in England cut himself out of a tree, 10 years experience, multiple career ending injuries. On the forum someone questioned whether he had a second tie in and was roundly abused for even asking the question...
I had a professional tell me I was too slow with my safety checks...I should just climb with one rope, knowing that a mistake would probably kill me was good enough as my safety buffer!

I *HATE* hearing of falls and cut outs where there is the inference that only one tie in was being used...I know we short cut sometimes when cutting at extremities well away from our main line, but come on, ANY chance of a slip during a changeover, or cutting the main tie in, take the time, tie in twice skiller - T.I.T.S ok boys and girls?

Again, I pray for this man's recovery and that finances will be sufficient for his family.


----------



## thewood (Dec 22, 2008)

*Leonard Blotniski*

I received a letter from his sister today regarding the accident. :jawdrop: Lenny did several jobs in my yard. He always did a fine job. My prays go out to him and his family. I wish him well and I hope he make a full recovery.


----------



## Castenea (Dec 29, 2008)

Bermie said:


> I *HATE* hearing of falls and cut outs where there is the inference that only one tie in was being used...I know we short cut sometimes when cutting at extremities well away from our main line, but come on, ANY chance of a slip during a changeover, or cutting the main tie in, take the time, tie in twice skiller - T.I.T.S ok boys and girls?
> 
> Again, I pray for this man's recovery and that finances will be sufficient for his family.



I get tired of people complaining that those of us who ask basic questions about procedures getting flamed. Whether or not he was properly tied in is very relevant to why he was injured, as a second Tie in Point would likely have greatly reduced or eliminated any injuries (injured pride is not fatal).


----------



## Bermie (Dec 29, 2008)

I believe it is very relevant to ask the question about two tie ins and the answer is extremely relevant to the category and reason of the incident!

A fellow I was on a training course with fell out of a tree two weeks after the end of the course (he had not graduated as he did not pass all elements of the training)...he had NOT secured his second tie in before releasing his first.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 29, 2008)

I made a post here awhile ago, if I recall it might have been on the more sarcastic side and directed more at people who just so happened to be bragging at practicing the same feats themselves.
It has been brought to my attention that some people did actually take offense at what I said, that it was construed as poking fun at others misfortunes.
This is not what I had intended. I was quite amazed to be in the midst of some kind of disscusion on this topic with others and then to hear about this accident. Any remarks I had made at the time where intended to drive home my points on the subject.
I do try not to say much in this forum, its so disturbing, and its hard not to get wrapped up. Very hard. My feelings about this are sad and angry if you would like to know.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 31, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> Sad, prayers for the family. Hope the folks that are out there free climbing are reading these threads.



+ 1, well said. And it was ONLY 35 feet.

Very sad to hear of this type of thing, I hope for the best for him and his family.


----------



## 046 (Dec 31, 2008)

yup... it's common to be flamed for pointing safety issues... just because you've been doing it that way for years... doesn't mean it's the safest way. 

for instance... termination knots for your life line should always be backed up with another knot. if your primary knot fails, then secondary knot should be strong enough alone. only exception to that rule is when using a triple fisherman in a permanent knot dressed out. 

there's loads of old timers that's still using a bowline for their life line termination knot without a backup.


----------



## jenb (Jan 9, 2009)

*He's home.*

I'm his daughter, and I am ashamed to say that there are many inaccuracies in this article. First of all, his job title is a licensed arborist, not a "tree-cutter." He was on ventilator support before he got to speak for himself about what he was using for safety gear. He was not hospitalized twice - only once before. He has always taken safety precautions and took great care in what he did. I do not know what his future plans are for the business. The accident happened on October 20th, and it is now January 9th and he has just arrived home today after weeks in the ICU, and weeks in rehab. Be careful out there guys. It doesn't matter how long you've been in the business - the risk will always be there.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting jen. Wish him well in whatever he finds to do.


----------



## 046 (Jan 9, 2009)

Jen, welcome to AS... sure glad he made it home!


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 9, 2009)

jenb said:


> I'm his daughter, and I am ashamed to say that there are many inaccuracies in this article. First of all, his job title is a licensed arborist, not a "tree-cutter." He was on ventilator support before he got to speak for himself about what he was using for safety gear. He was not hospitalized twice - only once before. He has always taken safety precautions and took great care in what he did. I do not know what his future plans are for the business. The accident happened on October 20th, and it is now January 9th and he has just arrived home today after weeks in the ICU, and weeks in rehab. Be careful out there guys. It doesn't matter how long you've been in the business - the risk will always be there.



Welcome to site and thanks for posting. Don't be ashamed because the newspaper printed inaccuaracies, they do not know our business as we who work in it do. Glad to hear your Dad is home, that is most important, the future plans will work themselves out. Rehab from an accident is no fun, and I wish him and the family the best.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 10, 2009)

So glad your Dad is home, its awful visiting the hospital day after day, no matter how good it is.
I wish you all, all the best and a continuing and complete recovery. I hope your whole family is healing, I know personally that the family and caregivers need support too!


----------



## Treetom (Jan 12, 2009)

Sad story. My condolences, jenb and family.


----------



## Chezenbred (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad to hear he's home. I'm not surprised to hear there where errors in the article. The paper is one known for that. I hope he continues to improve and you all make it through it.


----------

